# Status of XA Coil Overs



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Skid pad video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdiyI3vcwdo

The success of our eXtreme Xa coilovers has been overwhelming. We have taken a lot of Au's allotment which has made the Pedders Au dealers a little annoyed with us Yanks.

Now for the good and bad news! We have 2 containers landing in the USA on April 26th and April 27th. and they are loaded with Xa's. The bad news is that all the G8 units are already pre-sold now, and there are only about 3-4 GTO Xa's available. Sales are VERY STRONG!!!

We have another large order in already and expect the arrival into the USA around the end of May, for distribution the first part of June. We are somewhat limited as to the amount of units we can get due to the seriously expanding Xa product line. We are now supporting abut 40 or so platforms and adding 3 to 5 new platforms a month. One of the major delay factors for G8 and GTO may be the Camaro. Orders for this will be equal to or greater than G8 and GTO combined. I am not sure what effect that will have on G8 and GTO orders, but could create some stocking reductions. We have our beta testing Camaro Xas in hand and are waiting to get a Camaro to do it in the Michigan area. 

So just a heads up to all. If you are interested, you should place your order to get them for the next shipment.

thanks to all

mike
dms


----------

